# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Подоходный налог не считаетИ?

## programer

1с 7.7 бухгалтерия  539 релиз, не считает подоходный налог? В март все было ОК а апрель не считает, может где галку не поставила?

----------


## zas2004

посмотри предыдущие закрытия месяца в общем журнале идут после начисления зп? и 2 в самрм начислении зп выбран вид начисления?

----------

